# 6in of DEATH..."usumbra"



## supsativa (Jun 30, 2007)

Ok this "death" and she is 7yrs old and has lived her whole entire life in the same cage.. for the simple fact she wants to kill anything that comes within 3ft of her. And she is not afraid to comeout during the day and has been a surprisingly great display T.

Please excuse all the FLAMES other members have left.


----------



## SnakeManJohn (Jun 30, 2007)

That's a very nice bright T


----------



## supsativa (Jun 30, 2007)

thanks.. yeah the picture was taken probally a week after her last molt.. Actually that molt was the first one in almost 2yrs/....


----------



## Drachenjager (Jun 30, 2007)

what the heck is she on calci sand??? the agony of it all
that stuff should  be outlawed


----------



## supsativa (Jul 1, 2007)

Drachenjager said:


> what the heck is she on calci sand??? the agony of it all
> that stuff should  be outlawed


ive been using it for awhile and never had any problems.. haveyou?


----------



## Widowman10 (Jul 1, 2007)

um, wow. b-e-a-utiful T.:clap:  hope mine turn out that pretty...


----------



## Sheazy (Jul 1, 2007)

That calci-sand can't be comfortable or stable for her to be walking on. Look at how her back leg is sinking into it. Though it is a nice contrast and really makes her color pop...I would change it. Tarantula's get no benefit that I know of from calci-sand...why not just use recommended substrate?

It is a very beautiful OBT...makes me want one, but I have blacklisted this species for now...haha, baby steps to the fast and crazy.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jul 1, 2007)

i agree...great looking t, but ditch the substrate.


----------



## supsativa (Jul 1, 2007)

Sheazy said:


> That calci-sand can't be comfortable or stable for her to be walking on. Look at how her back leg is sinking into it. Though it is a nice contrast and really makes her color pop...I would change it. Tarantula's get no benefit that I know of from calci-sand...why not just use recommended substrate?
> 
> It is a very beautiful OBT...makes me want one, but I have blacklisted this species for now...haha, baby steps to the fast and crazy.


 I actually have been using the Calcium sand for about 4yrs now for t's, and scorps and never had an odd death or molt problem.. this stuff actually holds moisture pretty damn well and is very easy to clean up..   Sometimes thinkin outside the box isnt to bad 

reasons why i shouldnt change it

1. <edit>
2. she is 6in.. must mean her enviorment aint to bad.
3. there is no sand in her burrow. only outside of it..
4. im not everyone else..


----------



## Sheazy (Jul 1, 2007)

supsativa said:


> I actually have been using the Calcium sand for about 2yrs now for t's, and scorps and never had an odd death or molt problem.. this stuff actually holds moisture pretty damn well and is very easy to clean up..   Sometimes thinkin outside the box isnt to bad


I'm not saying you can't keep a T on calci-sand, but it definately isn't anything a T would be walking on by choice. T's are very light on their feet and would much prefer stable (or more stable) ground under them than straight sand. I am sure every step the T takes causes some type of movement in the sand which probably diminishes agility, movement, and stealth...though it may not be enough that you notice...I bet the T does. Do your T's with this substrate spend alot of time standing on decorations, or climbing/standing on the sides of their enclosures?



supsativa said:


> reasons why i shouldnt change it
> 
> 1. <edit>
> 2. she is 6in.. must mean her enviorment aint to bad.
> ...


Okay...well...

1. It _is_ a naturally aggressive T...do you think it's gonna be polite when eating?
2. Just cause she made it to 6" doesn't mean she isn't stressed, or couldn't be happier...
3. If it isn't in her burrow...maybe she doesn't like it...just a thought.
4. It's not about what everyone else is doing...it's about raising the comfort level, and lowering the stress level. I could live in a box on the street like bums downtown...doesn't mean I would _enjoy_ it.


----------



## supsativa (Jul 1, 2007)

Sheazy said:


> I'm not saying you can't keep a T on calci-sand, but it definately isn't anything a T would be walking on by choice. T's are very light on their feet and would much prefer stable (or more stable) ground under them than straight sand. I am sure every step the T takes causes some type of movement in the sand which probably diminishes agility, movement, and stealth...though it may not be enough that you notice...I bet the T does. Do your T's with this substrate spend alot of time standing on decorations, or climbing/standing on the sides of their enclosures?



the asain forest scorpions, and emps love it.. they spend alot of time on the sand. the usumbra spends all the time in here webbed burrow and minimal time outside of it. comes out at night... and usually can be found stuck to the side of the the tank somewhere. i also have a small whiteknee that spends all his/her time out in the middle of the tank laying/hovering over it. actually they seem to move really fast on the stuff.. and it actually helps them track the crickets movement..


----------



## supsativa (Jul 1, 2007)

Sheazy said:


> I'm not saying you can't keep a T on calci-sand, but it definately isn't anything a T would be walking on by choice. T's are very light on their feet and would much prefer stable (or more stable) ground under them than straight sand. I am sure every step the T takes causes some type of movement in the sand which probably diminishes agility, movement, and stealth...though it may not be enough that you notice...I bet the T does. Do your T's with this substrate spend alot of time standing on decorations, or climbing/standing on the sides of their enclosures?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its not in her burrow because i added the calcium sand about 4yrs after.. before that there was really no substrate at all.. so what tells you that its stressed? the fact its been alive and growing for 7yrs? lol.. its ok man not everyone in the world was born from the same cookie cutter.. but its ok man i know what im doing ive been keeping inverts for almost 8yrs.. and never once lost a speciman due to keeper error.. so..


----------



## Sheazy (Jul 1, 2007)

supsativa said:


> the asain forest scorpions, and emps love it.. they spend alot of time on the sand.


Well, a scorpion may enjoy it...but I used to find scorpions in my sandbox when I was a kid...never found a T in there...prolly cause a T isn't a scorpion.  



supsativa said:


> the usumbra spends all the time in here webbed burrow and minimal time outside of it. comes out at night... and usually can be found stuck to the side of the the tank somewhere.


Sounds to me like she doesn't like it...



supsativa said:


> it actually helps them track the crickets movement..


I dont see how that's possible...but okay. It's your T...keep it how you want...


----------



## supsativa (Jul 1, 2007)

Sheazy said:


> Well, a scorpion may enjoy it...but I used to find scorpions in my sandbox when I was a kid...never found a T in there...prolly cause a T isn't a scorpion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so pretty much what your telling me is youve been to africa and seen the usumbra species in there enviorment and they were living in soil/peat/vermic mixtures .. lol..  dont think so.. t's are crafty species and can endure many changes...dude stop hatin and start appreciatin


----------



## Austin S. (Jul 1, 2007)

Man lighten up. No one is out to bust your ass on this or anything. No one is trying to tell you what you can and cannot do, that is up to you my friend. Just one Q though, you said you didnt add the stuff about 4 years after? You've had her for what 7 years or so? Have you once changed her enclosure/cleaned it? Maybe that is why everything in her burrow is out, and maybe that is why you can see her stuck to the side of her tank every nowandthen. :? If you have changed it more than once since then, my bad. How you said it makes me think different. Either way and whatever standards you keep her by, shes a beautiful specimen. 

Austin


----------



## Austin S. (Jul 1, 2007)

supsativa said:


> so pretty much what your telling me is youve been to africa and seen the usumbra species in there enviorment and they were living in soil/peat/vermic mixtures .. lol..  dont think so.. t's are crafty species and can endure many changes...dude stop hatin and start appreciatin


You've seen them living amongst green sand then?


----------



## Austin S. (Jul 1, 2007)

supsativa said:


> Ok this "death" and she is 7yrs old and has lived her whole entire life in the same cage.. for the simple fact she wants to kill anything that comes within 3ft of her. And she is not afraid to comeout during the day and has been a surprisingly great display T.



One more thing, what is that metal looking thing on the left side of the picture?


----------



## supsativa (Jul 1, 2007)

Austin S. said:


> Man lighten up. No one is out to bust your ass on this or anything. No one is trying to tell you what you can and cannot do, that is up to you my friend. Just one Q though, you said you didnt add the stuff about 4 years after? You've had her for what 7 years or so? Have you once changed her enclosure/cleaned it? Maybe that is why everything in her burrow is out, and maybe that is why you can see her stuck to the side of her tank every nowandthen. :? If you have changed it more than once since then, my bad. How you said it makes me think different. Either way and whatever standards you keep her by, shes a beautiful specimen.
> 
> Austin



i appreciate the comments.. her tank has been cleaned maintained as it should be.. she did not kick out the subtrate of the burrow.. the burrow was constructed before the sand was introduced.. half the tank consists her burrow the other half is sand and the waterdish.. now i will admit the enclosure might be abit small. but the real reason i think she is on the sides of the tank is there is not awhole lot of floor space left.. there is more room on the sides of the tank for her to move around.


----------



## supsativa (Jul 1, 2007)

Austin S. said:


> One more thing, what is that metal looking thing on the left side of the picture?


its not metal.. it was a cup that had been cut in half and 7yrs ago was intended to be her burrow.. she choose to make her own burrow around the cup. so nows its become part of her burrow. ive tried to take it out, but she has webbed it in really really good.. i noticed she started to actually dig in the sand in one particular corner where she also did some webbing. could possible be thinkin of adding to her older burrow.. possibly starting a new one.. now i dont think a stressed out T or one that didnt like the substrate would try something like that....


----------



## supsativa (Jul 1, 2007)

*another pic*

close up...


----------



## CedrikG (Jul 1, 2007)

one of the worst and ugly environnement I've ever seen


----------



## R.HENNING (Jul 1, 2007)

What about the possibility of her book lungs being irritated by the sand?
I do know silica sand will irritate them. But not sure about calisand.


----------



## supsativa (Jul 1, 2007)

CedrikG said:


> one of the worst and ugly environnement I've ever seen



thanks... ;P   god the hate on these boards is outstanding...


----------



## R.HENNING (Jul 1, 2007)

Your welcome!
I know what you mean.


By the way awsome looking spider!!!


----------



## supsativa (Jul 1, 2007)

personally i think all the hate comes from the fact i have an outstanding looking T and i dont go about using the "normal methods" to which they are kept. Not to mention my photos are pretty DAMN good and when people compare them to there own there alittle dissapointed in theirs..  its ok guys i love hate and will be on these boards for a long long time..


----------



## SnakeManJohn (Jul 1, 2007)

supsativa said:


> personally i think all the hate comes from the fact i have an outstanding looking T and i dont go about using the "normal methods" to which they are kept. Not to mention my photos are pretty DAMN good and when people compare them to there own there alittle dissapointed in theirs..  its ok guys i love hate and will be on these boards for a long long time..


Alright..if you didn't want peoples opinions, why post then? Those are alright pictures, check the other picture threads and you'll see outstanding pictures. Everyone is suggesting that you change it..but it's your choice. Oh..by the way..your T looks just about the same as a few others I've seen


----------



## Sheazy (Jul 1, 2007)

supsativa said:


> so pretty much what your telling me is youve been to africa and seen the usumbra species in there enviorment and they were living in soil/peat/vermic mixtures .. lol..  dont think so.. t's are crafty species and can endure many changes...dude stop hatin and start appreciatin


Haha...your really being a jerk for people asking questions about something _you_ posted. I am not hating as I could really care less...just inquiring and giving my opinion. You dont like it? Dont post on a public forum.  

As for your "better than others attitude"...it sucks. Just cause you have a hardy species that didn't die in the sand...doesn't mean it _enjoys_ it. Tons of people know that when a T spends lots of time on the sides and not on the substrate...it is a tell tale sign something is usually wrong. Just keep her on it, I am sure she is just in heaven. 

Oh, and your pics aren't nothing to be knocking people over...they might be better than 5% of what I see posted, so get down off your pedestal. "Oh WOW, you got clear pics of a 6" spider...you must have had to use the hubble telescope...gimme a break." 

	
	
		
		
	


	





People aren't hating on you cause you have a different enviorment...people are _suggesting_ something because your enviorment sucks...as previously mentioned. But hey...what would _hundreds_ of other successful keepers know right? I am sure you will change everyones mind, and soon we will all be living on calci-sand ourselves! You are such a pioneer...someone give this guy the nobel prize. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Shawn


----------



## SnakeManJohn (Jul 1, 2007)

^ Lmao. I love you.


----------



## supsativa (Jul 1, 2007)

Sheazy said:


> Haha...your really being a jerk for people asking questions about something _you_ posted. I am not hating as I could really care less...just inquiring and giving my opinion. You dont like it? Dont post on a public forum.
> 
> As for your "better than others attitude"...it sucks. Just cause you have a hardy species that didn't die in the sand...doesn't mean it _enjoys_ it. Tons of people know that when a T spends lots of time on the sides and not on the substrate...it is a tell tale sign something is usually wrong. Just keep her on it, I am sure she is just in heaven.
> 
> ...


So your the judge of all enviorments? You have seen a picture that reveals less than 10% of the enclosure.. so it must be horrible. come on now.. I posted a picture thread in a picture post forum.. I wasnt posting anything saying "check out the substrate" or "what do you think of it".. It takes a tool like yourself to come in and pick apart someone elses pictures.. Have you ever heard of the old sayin "if you have nothing nice to say, say nothing at all"?  Did i try and sell everyone on the IDEA of calcium sand being the BEST of the BEST? NO.. Your putting words in my mouth now.. And few others besides yourself have even made mention the substrate.. seems like your about the only one with the problem.. I will admit you have your FLAME game down pretty good, but it only makes you look stupid..


----------



## Gesticulator (Jul 1, 2007)

Picture posted, constructive critisim on the husbandry displayed given. No need for the rest. 
Forgive my naivity, having never kept and OBT, but aren't they prolific webbers? Could it be that it is too stressed by the substrate to ever really settle in?


----------



## supsativa (Jul 1, 2007)

Gesticulator said:


> Picture posted, constructive critisim on the husbandry displayed given. No need for the rest.
> Forgive my naivity, having never kept and OBT, but aren't they prolific webbers? Could it be that it is too stressed by the substrate to ever really settle in?


She has been settled in for 7yrs in that enclosure. Only about the past 3-4yrs has the sand been added. And in those 3-4yrs there has been no change in her appetite, or behavior..  And yes she does have a very large webbed burrow at the opposite end of the tank..


----------



## Sheri (Jul 1, 2007)

Tarantulas, especially this species, can survive many conditions.

However, years of research by arachnologists and serious hobbyists have determined what the best conditions are for a tarantula to thrive.

Members will *always* point out husbandry errors as this forum was created to share information with other hobbyists.  

What you choose to do with the information that is proven, documented and supported by research and study is your choice, as is how you decide to govern yourself on these forums.  

Thread locked - as will every other thread you begin that results massive mod-cleanup efforts.  I'd suggest relaxing a little before accusing every member that makes a suggestion of showering you with hate.

You're seriously starting to appear troll-like in your posting style - and we don't take kindly to that 'round these parts.


----------

